# Videos > Instructional Videos >  How To Turn A Planer Blade Into A Knife

## crashdive123



----------


## hunter63

Crash, do you have any stills....the modem out here at "The Place" is too slow to watch of anything.

----------


## crashdive123

> Crash, do you have any stills....the modem out here at "The Place" is too slow to watch of anything.


I don't.  I'll snap a couple of pictures this afternoon of the type of planer blade I started with and the final product though.

----------


## Rick

Had to give you some rep for that. Excellent job!!!!

----------


## MrFixIt

Who is the lucky fella named Greg?
 :Wink: 
Very nice job, thanks for posting the video!

----------


## hunter63

That's OK Crash, gonna be heading home to the city tomorrow....my 4G modem might be actually 4G....not 1/2 G out here....LOL

----------


## crashdive123

Well - here are the two finished knives.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

> Who is the lucky fella named Greg?
> 
> Very nice job, thanks for posting the video!


He's a friend that I camp with on occasion.

----------


## hunter63

Never get tired of looking....Thanks.

----------


## RangerXanatos

> Who is the lucky fella named Greg?
> 
> Very nice job, thanks for posting the video!





> He's a friend that I camp with on occasion.


Yellowyak? I believe I met him last year at Medicine Bow. Really nice fellow.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

I like your, if I can do outside, I am doing it outside approach to making knives!

----------


## crashdive123

> Yellowyak? I believe I met him last year at Medicine Bow. Really nice fellow.


Yes, it is Yellowyak.

----------


## Logarius

Fine looking knives. Wish I had the shop to try my hand at making one.  With so many tooled/stamped things it is refreshing to see something hand crafted.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Walter2

I am inspired ! I'm gonna try to make one now.

----------


## Bryceink

I know it's an old post, but great video crash!

----------

